# Pomps



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

I heard they're slaying some pomps out there east of Portofino right now. I'll be out first thing in the morning. Can't wait to hear some reports from today.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

That makes sense....The surf has settled downa bit today.It has been pretty stirred up that past several days with S/SE winds blowing 15-20. Some of the resident pomp experts on here have mentioned that the fish seem to feed voraciously when the water settles a bit after several days or moreof strong surf. Unfortunately, I'm sitting behind a desk today.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I got skunked this morning here at NB. I knew they had to be somewhere else, specially with such beautiful conditions. I was about to blame the moon myself.


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

caught 14 today... trying my best to keep not less than 14".. 



began with a 14" and ended with a 15"... one undersized.. one double... several 14's... 



it was super low tide and the fish seemed to be scattered... finally figured out they liked it shallow.. in the morning near the break.. in the afternoon at the rip..... it was fun because I got to use my lightest poles and weights.. plenty of action.. probably caught as many Puppy Drum... lively today..



also caught a bunch of Reds of all sizes.. one so big I just gave up and broke the line..



fleas were plentiful.. I probably used a qt today.. and brought home about the same..



I walked for miles and miles.. it was absolutely beautiful.. but the action was slow.. never more than a pair at a time..


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Were you the person that let Tarver know the pomps were slammin? He called me and tried to get me out there. I'll be headed there first thing in the morning.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm covering up the beach in the morning. Better not be anyone it my cut!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

You called it o.m.c!!!!!


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

I suspect the Pompano I caught the last two days are mostly local fish... they don't seem different in appearance from those caught since the first of the yr.. not chunky or fat.. but they do seem frisky.. maybe the water temp is on the rise..



the bigger fish caught by Shiznik in Grayton Bch certainly represent migration... I don't know how quickly they will pass thru Destin and on to here... probably move quickly with such minimal food available... or maybe they will hole up in the Destin Pass and wait for a good SE blow to move with food... this is something beyond my knowledge..



but a true 19" Pompano is something I have not seen... heard of a 25.. and heard of several 20's... would love to get lucky.. 



Shiznik got lucky twice in the same day..



good luck today.. It will be low tides again... and probably calming more... fish the rip where it just begins to churn not far from shore.. dropping to deeper turquoise...


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just wanted to comment that Mr. Shaw has been more then generous for the information that he has been providing in all of his reports. He definately is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to hittin the beach for pomps. I'm glad to see that you are continuing to post after the picture BS a few days back. Fish or no fish in the reports the picture he paints about the spots that he is targeting is in enough detail that I think if ive never really seen a beach before I could probably pick out similar spots! I may not catch the fish right away but if I or we were to continually fishthose spots fairly consistantly eventually the fish will be there. Thanks again! I wish I could be runnin down the fish in the sand!


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

appreciate the support... but actually wish my reporting style was more like Stressless...



my personality is one of facts, figures, innovate, test, analysis... and unfortunately my reports may reflect this..



fishing style is physical determination... and this is my workout that also provides my pleasure... with no job perhaps it becomes that on occasion.. 



I suspect surf fishing provides exercise for many.. and would like to do a poll at some point... 



my peers on the beach that I have met are Chinook and Fishermon.. their innovation and sharing keep my mind active during the quiet times in the surf..



just want to keep enjoying it... thanks again,

Chris


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

I completely agree with anthony I learn so much when I read Rick Shaws reports and I apply these lessons everytime Im out, learning more and more each trip , If it was easy everyone would be doing it! thanks again


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, thanks for the information you provide, Chris. I think a lot of us appreciate it.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

with surf fishing i feel there are two basic approaches. the first being that of enjoying a relaxing day on the beach to enjoy weather and hope for the best in terms of fish or secondly actively searching to find them. of course you can meet somewhere in the middle but thats my take on it. If you look at any other competetive angling circumstance (other than pier fishing) such as tournaments these guys are constantly on the move. Moving from spot to spot looking for the fish based on patterns. you may find the most incredible wash ever created on a beach but if there is no fish then you are out of luck or if there is fish and they dont like your presentation and you cant mix it up and adjust... forget about it. If you dont catch fish you need to figure out what they want such as casting to the west side of the wash rather than the east side, castontop of thebar near the cut orcast into the cut, bigger or smaller bait,change from fresh shrimp to fleas or viceversa,incoming vs outgoing tide,or the constantly debated question is when and where to use beads and if so what color. It could be as miniscule as hooking your flea right side up or upside down. If you think you have tried everything and the fish continue to turn you down make something up until you find what they like. There are so many different combinations ofhow you can approach not just surf fishing but ANY fishingsituation. Some days they may ravage anything you throw at them but other days they may only hit the most off the wall and strange bait configuration.My buddy was on pcola pier one day throwing jigs for pomps and they were site casting to school after school and they were throwin pink yellow green orange all sorts of typical colorpompano jigs. The only person that caught any was a touristblind castinga blackbucktailjig. Its all about putting in your time and coming up with your own batch of tricks.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Very well put Furer48. Last fall at NAS they were catching Big Reds off of gotchas and sabiki rigs! Live shrimp and normal jigs/spoons didn't even get touched. As a matter of fact, this one teenager that fishes by me most of the time won the tourney on base with a 35" red caught on a sabiki!


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't slay the pomps today but got one a little over 20 and another at 17...... fresh peeled shrimp on a pomp rig.... OK for an hour of Destin surf fishing....


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

> *redfish99999 (3/12/2009)*I didn't slay the pomps today but got one a little over 20 and another at 17...... fresh peeled shrimp on a pomp rig.... OK for an hour of Destin surf fishing....


20+" fish is very nice. Don't get those everyday.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes,

The way the pomp ran, I thought I had a jack crevalle


----------

